# We've all done it, but......



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...this one is MAJOR!
> 
> *Electrician damages new $12M ceiling at New York Public Library*


I've never even been to New York. :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yeehaw !


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...this one is MAJOR!
> 
> *Electrician damages new $12M ceiling at New York Public Library*


The only thing i can think of is how many more books and programs they could have had if they went with the 8 million dollar ceiling.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Flyingsod said:


> The only thing i can think of is how many more books and programs they could have had if they went with the 8 million dollar ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


It is simply amazing the amount of dollars wasted, isn't it? Apparently sheetrock and paint isn't fancy enough....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...this one is MAJOR!
> 
> *Electrician damages new $12M ceiling at New York Public Library*



Oops ... sorry 


I personally like when I screw up, and no one sees it :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

.....that's gonna come outta your pay!:laughing:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Why does a library have a $12MM ceiling?
Let me guess - they have no money for books and if you bring one back late you owe $.010.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I could see one foot breaking through, but how in the hell did he get both his feet on unsupported ceiling material.
Or is one from his hand? lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Commercial guys have no clue when it comes to ceilings and not falling thru. They should have sent a good resi man in.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Why does a library have a $12MM ceiling?


NYC in a nutshell.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Somebody's liability insurance just went up. Big time.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

It's the Stephen A. Schwarzman building and the place is amazing. I could easily spend a week there just snooping around. 

Even if you have never been to New Yuck, you will most likely recognize the building from the movie "ghostbusters".


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I could see one foot breaking through, but how in the hell did he get both his feet on unsupported ceiling material.
> Or is one from his hand? lol


Does he speak with a higher than normal voice now? :vs_rightHere:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I know a couple guys out in front of HD that could patch that for like $100.00.....


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Throw in a fart fan and paint it brown. Poof, you're done.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have met a few that thought drywall was strong enough to support them.
They never seem to listen but are always proven wrong.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

$12 million for that ceiling? They got ripped off.


----------

